# Hermit crab



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Went to Whitby for the day and took this pic of a hermit crab i found on the beach.
From a photographic point of view i wondered what you guys thought of it.
Comments much apreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

I thought you left P-Fury. As for the shot? Well, its got great light reflection, and its focused perfectly!

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pic


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I thought you left P-Fury. As for the shot? Well, its got great light reflection, and its focused perfectly!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1037219[/snapback]​


I did, but now i think i'm back.








The gf was moaning about the amount of time i spent on p-fury/ my tanks/ takin pics. I'm also in the middle of moving house so I've been a little stressed lately (got 5 tanks to move). I intend to return to p-fury, but not as frequently as i was. This site is just to addictive







(and the gf now knows her place)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow that pic is stunning 
i love the blurred background and the focus is amazing


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

a simple pic. of a hermit in a shell, but yet a amazing pic. nice job man

J-Rod


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool pic for sure! I too had to cut back on my p-fury intake I feel ya.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome shot


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you left P-Fury. As for the shot? Well, its got great light reflection, and its focused perfectly!
> ...


so you are admiting to beating your gf?!?!









J-Rod


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


No need to resort to violence, i forgot to add that i also now know my place, which is wherever she can reach my wallet :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thought you left homie


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you left P-Fury. As for the shot? Well, its got great light reflection, and its focused perfectly!
> ...


Giddy up!
Say its so?
As for the shot, thats a good looking shot.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah good picture skills dude :nod:


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol cant really see him


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great pics as always.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> wow that pic is stunning
> i love the blurred background and the focus is amazing
> 
> 
> ...


it's called depth of field!

and yes, i like the picture too


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Another fine pic from Yorkie


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

looks tight...great to have you back :nod:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what kind of camera?
how badass would that pic be if the thing was out and about??? oh man...good pic though.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Technical aspects are good, the focus, exposure and lighting are all about spot on, but the composition is a bit weak. The subject is centered (which makes pictures look boring and uncomplex) and there is too much foreground which is out of focus.

Here's a quick hackjob of a recrop to give you an idea of what I mean. Ultimately you should take pictures you like so if you preferred it your way, then by all means that's the way it should be.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

So is that just macro? I use Macro for all my shots









--Dan


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So is that just macro? I use Macro for all my shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macro with a kick ass lense and camera, that someday when I stop dirnking and toobing
I too will have


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Technical aspects are good, the focus, exposure and lighting are all about spot on, but the composition is a bit weak. The subject is centered (which makes pictures look boring and uncomplex) and there is too much foreground which is out of focus.
> 
> Here's a quick hackjob of a recrop to give you an idea of what I mean. Ultimately you should take pictures you like so if you preferred it your way, then by all means that's the way it should be.
> [snapback]1040315[/snapback]​


Thanks guys for the comments.








I know what you mean about the pic being centred Twitch, rule of 3rd's etc. The 1st pic is exactly how it was taken, but i do prefere the look of the pic with the way you composed it :nod: 
Here's a pic of a snail i took last night. I like the way the bubbles have captured the flash, making the snail look bling :laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Here's a pic of a snail i took last night. I like the way the bubbles have captured the flash, making the snail look bling :laugh:
> [snapback]1041528[/snapback]​


THAT is pretty damn slick Yorkie, I really like it


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Very nice!

I never realised we had hermits in our waters, Always assumed they were tropical


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Burf said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I never realised we had hermits in our waters, Always assumed they were tropical
> [snapback]1041738[/snapback]​


They are pretty common Burf, i found five in one small rock pool.








I love searching under stones in the pools, there's alsorts to find. Anemonies, starfish, asorted crabs etc. Reminds me of being a kid again


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Rockpooling is great fun, but i live in banbury which is juat about the furthest point from any beach in the UK, so i dont get the see the sea very often


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Burf said:


> Rockpooling is great fun, but i live in banbury which is juat about the furthest point from any beach in the UK, so i dont get the see the sea very often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes about 2 hours in the car from where i live to Whitby, but i can do it in about an hour on the bike :laugh: 
The North Yorkshire coast is just amazing, with Whitby and Robin Hoods bay being my favourite places.

here's a couple more of the crab


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

no nobody will ever win another picture contest....welcome back


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> no nobody will ever win another picture contest....welcome back
> [snapback]1041956[/snapback]​


Thanks,
Glad to be back. This forum is just to addictive, although it only took a couple of weeks off p-fury to prove to the gf that my free time isnt always spent on p-fury or messin with my camera :laugh:


----------

